

Ask HN: Recommended Books on Object Oriented Design? - plicense

What are some of the best books to refer to, on Software Design in general and Object Oriented design practices? Amazon link to the same would be awesome!
======
poseid
not a book, by a slide deck I cam across yesterday on OO design from Arduino
perspective [https://speakerdeck.com/supherman/object-oriented-design-
the...](https://speakerdeck.com/supherman/object-oriented-design-the-arduino-
way)

